# Best chain for SS with 3/32 cog/chainring?



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all, I have managed to wear out the chain that came on my WABI Classic already. I have kept it clean and well lubricated with Tri Flow but it did not last very long. It was a YBN chain.

Looking for a chain that will hold up better, stopped by the LBS and asked for the best SS chain and they suggested a SRAM PC-1 but I just noticed it has 1/8 wide links instead of the 3/32 that are used on the bike. Should I try this chain or is there something better I should try to get?

Thanks, Axlenut


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

axlenut said:


> Hi all, I have managed to wear out the chain that came on my WABI Classic already. I have kept it clean and well lubricated with Tri Flow but it did not last very long. It was a YBN chain.
> 
> Looking for a chain that will hold up better, stopped by the LBS and asked for the best SS chain and they suggested a SRAM PC-1 but I just noticed it has 1/8 wide links instead of the 3/32 that are used on the bike. Should I try this chain or is there something better I should try to get?
> 
> Thanks, Axlenut


I use a PC-1 on all my fixed gear bikes.. Some of the bikes have 3/32 cogs and rings... no worries....


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I use SRAM 850 or 870. Cheap and durable.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

palu said:


> I use SRAM 850 or 870. Cheap and durable.


I use the 890's and like them. A 3/32 chain tolerates minor chainline issues better.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

i like kmc chains (they make several for ss) & installed one of their 3/32 kool chains on my bike a few days ago. but i was shopping on pricepoint last nite looking for a reason to buy something before their free shipping ended & ran across a black sram pc1 for only 6.99 & could not pass it up even tho it is 1/4. i too was concerned about the size but figured it would be ok as a spare.

palu & A from Il...all those 8-speed chains are 3/32? guess i will have to consider something like that next time. 

axlenut...how 'bout some more info on your wabi? i still have to find a new bike & was waiting to hear what jerman had to say about his since he posted that he ordered one.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, the 8?? And 9?? Chains are 3/32

I have heard good things about the pc1 but never used one. All my chainrings and cogs are 3/32.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Couple questions and observations:

-how many miles did it last? 

-Did you only use tr-flow for lube? IME that's not a great chain lube. It's too light and doesn't do a good job with the high pressures of chain use. Maybe a different lube would get you longer life.

-is it possible you had chain tension too high? IME chains, even very cheap ones, last a long time on the FG. Excessive chain tension can increase wear a lot. I just buy whatever 7/8 speed chains I find on sale. They all seem to last a long time.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, the 850/870 are 8-sp 3/32". Actually, the last one I bought for my 29er SS was the 890, but I cannot tell any difference of the three. Any should be good. I believe I got mine from Price Point or my LBS. It was something like $15.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*hijack alert*



markaitch said:


> axlenut...how 'bout some more info on your wabi? i still have to find a new bike & was waiting to hear what jerman had to say about his since he posted that he ordered one.


Sorry about this, I am sensitive to trying to stay on topic but since markaitch mentioned it... I just ordered a Wabi Classic today, it will be here when I return to town from a trip. But I was on RBR looking for pictures of a Wabi with a Wabi bottle mounted. I am on the fence about ordering one and thought a picture of the bike with a cage mounted on it might help sway the decision.
Thanks for the great info on a chain, I'll be looking for one of these mentioned.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I and my shop mates have had great results with the KMC S10 stainless. 1/8" but I use 3/32" rings and cogs on both my SS and fixed. Very durable and to boot, it doesn't rust.

A bit more money but the wear makes it worth it.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

jerman said:


> Sorry about this, I am sensitive to trying to stay on topic but since markaitch mentioned it... I just ordered a Wabi Classic today, it will be here when I return to town from a trip. But I was on RBR looking for pictures of a Wabi with a Wabi bottle mounted. I am on the fence about ordering one and thought a picture of the bike with a cage mounted on it might help sway the decision.
> Thanks for the great info on a chain, I'll be looking for one of these mentioned.


Hi all, Jerman - here are some pictures for you. Check out the neat Aquarack seat post double rack I found for long rides with no water stops.

markaitch - I'm very pleased with the Wabi Classic (other then the chain), has a nice ride and is fast and very efficient. Riding a SS has made me a better cyclist and it always get interesting questions and comments from the geared bike riders. 

JCavilia - Do not know how many miles, only have had the bike for a few months and it get something like 100 miles per week but they are hard miles with some high torque climbs. I'm not a big or strong rider, more of a spinner and I only weigh 150 LB

Yes, only Tri Flow but I use the same on my other bikes with no wear problems. I also run the chain floppy loose, never been overtight.

I will give the PC-1 a try and BTW I recently installed a KMC Kool chain on my SS converted MTB commuter - so far it is doing very well. No wear that I can see at all yet and this bike gets abused. I ride it in the wet and chain is often covered with road grime. The KMC is a thick heavy duty chain and is perfect for the commuter, just not sure I want it on my road bike. If the PC-1 does not work out I may go with the KMC.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

*Update - new PC1 chain holding up much better*

Hi all, just a quick update - I installed the PC1 chain and have put about 150 miles on it and can tell already that it is holding up much better then the original YBN chain. I used to have to re-adjust the chain after about 100 hard miles and with the new PC1 I have 150 miles on it and it still does not need to be adjusted. I used the same Tri Flow chain lube as I used on the old chain.

I'm also trying out a new chain lube on my commuter and if I like it I will switch and use it on the WABI. 

Running the 1/8 wide chain on the 3/32 chainring/cog does not seem to make any difference - no noise or other problems.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

I second the Sram 850/870, but the PC- 890 with nickel-silver plating side plates allows looks good when it's clean.


----------

